# The "old man's" NOBLE Mod#275 Rimfire .22



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

K this falls under "_oddball"_, but after talking w/ my dad on the phone tonight, he reminded me of his old NOBLE Mod#275 Lever action 22lr was still "_hanging"_ around the house is dis-repair collecting dust, and he was considering getting rid of it.

A NOBLE??? (_yep I had no idea what it was till just now!) _and had forgotten all about it.

I can find very little info on this gun on the web. Does ANYBODY have any info if it's possible to even repair/refurbish this old rifle? Or if it's even worth it?

I can't bring it down from Canada (_he didn't register it_) without major headaches.....but I was just kinda curious about the gun in general.

It was the 1st .22lr I ever shot, and I used it for years blasting gophers, and learning to shoot in general, so I kinda got a soft spot for it.

Thanks.:smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Gun Parts Corporation has many parts still shown as available for it, including barrels and bolts (two of the parts that sell-out the quickest, in my experience). No hammers, though. Click link to see list of Noble models and select the appropriate one to see a parts list (note there are a handful of M275 sub-models; this could mean major differences in parts, finishes, or other items, so have him check the EXACT model number from the barrel or receiver before ordering):

http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=181

The schematic seems to show a slide-action, or at least, a non-traditional style of lever-action. Does it look like a Winchester-style lever-gun, or is it different in one or more ways?


----------

